# Specials > Testing Ground >  New Avatar

## Iffy

Testing new avatar ........

----------


## arana negra

Mine is meant to be animated but is not working here ?

----------


## Tilly Teckel

I can't even get an avatar! When i go into my account details there is a check box next to where you upload avatars and it says something like 'do not allow avatars' - tried to uncheck it but it won't work! Any ideas?

----------


## arana negra

You need over a certiain amount of posts before you get an avatar, there is info in 'sticky' somewhere I am sure. It may be over a 100 I think, don't quote me though.


Anyone know the answer to why my animated one does not work ? It is working on other sites.

----------


## Tinkerbell09

Mine has a way to upload my picture...  but im all confused!!

----------


## arana negra

I will just change mine since it aint working here  :Frown:

----------


## girnigoe

I cant get an avatar to work either  :Frown: 

No matter what pic I try to use the message keeps saying "unable to save image"

Any ideas anyone?  :Smile:

----------


## arana negra

Hi, 

check list  :Smile:  

where is the avatar, is it on your pc or on another site ? 

have you clicked the 'use custom avatar' 

have you selected the correct option 

is your avatar the accepted size

if you have done all the above  ::   don't know sorry

----------


## girnigoe

Hi  :Smile: 

Avatar Pic is on my pc (though pinched from another site!)

Not sure how to check if it is the right size? :S

Have ticked use custom avatar......

Can you tell im a novice at this?   :: 

Though I did have an Avatar once so I must have been doing something right sometime!!

----------


## arana negra

hahah no guarantee but here goes... hover your mouse arrow over the avatar you want to use. It should show you dimensions and size. For this site it has to be 80 by 80 pixels or 20.0 KB (whichever is smaller). 


If it fits the bill then you continue by clicking the 'browse' 

find your avatar on your pc, click open it and the info should appear in the browse box. Click 'save changes' and hope :-)

If it does not then your need to alter the size of avatar, do you have an editing programme on your pc ?

----------


## Invisible

the avatar that i want to change to is under 20kb and less than 80x80 but it still wont be uploaded. Can anyone think of reasons why?

----------


## cuddlepop

> the avatar that i want to change to is under 20kb and less than 80x80 but it still wont be uploaded. Can anyone think of reasons why?


Its probably connected to our problem of not being able to show our original avators. :: 
Maybe that part of the forum is disabled just now.

----------


## Niall Fernie

I've asked to get access to the forum's temporary home so that I can fix the avatar problem so hopefully this will be resolved shortly.

Animated avatars must fit the size limit (80x80) before they are uploaded as the animation does not survive the resizing process.

----------


## Niall Fernie

I think I've fixed the avatar problem, if anyone still has a problem, just post it here and I'll look into it.  The control panel on the new server is still a bit daunting so it might take me a while to find everything I need.

----------


## cuddlepop

Does that mean our X in the box will turn back into our avator or do we have to uplaod again? ::

----------


## Niall Fernie

You will have to upload it again as some files were lost in the move.

----------


## Jester

I hope this is finally working - have been trying to upload one for about a month  ::

----------


## cuddlepop

> You will have to upload it again as some files were lost in the move.


 
Cant upload it or resize it so I guess I'll just have to leave it. ::

----------


## Mr P Cannop

> You will have to upload it again as some files were lost in the move.


am having the same probs

----------


## Kevin Milkins

I had a go at changing my avatar and got the message below. It is 80 x 74 or = 15.4 KB. :: 

Your file of 15.4 KB bytes exceeds the forum's limit of 10.7 KB for this filetype

----------


## Reaper

Woohoo!

I've got my Avatar now i can go back to living in the shadows lol

----------


## Niall Fernie

We're having some problems with the server's image manipulation setup so in order to upload your avatar you'll have to manually resize it to 80x80 pixels or less and make sure its less than 10k.  Pretty much any gif (other than animated ones) of the right size will be less than 10k

----------

